# new to FF



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hi all, 
Friend recommended this site.  Just reading some of the posts it looks like a great source of support.  Just wanted to introduce myself really.  Was diagnosed with PCOS about 15 yrs ago and have very supportive endo consultant.  I have been considering starting a family with donor sperm for a few years now.  Started looking into things properly about a year ago and am on a waiting list at ISIS since last autumn.  Had a HyCoSy done there last month.  But have also recently had consultation at Bourn Hall because the wait for DS at ISIS still looks like another 6-8months at minimum.  Could potentially star treatment at Bourn in July.  Has anyone had experience of either of these clinics?  
Francesca


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Francesca,

Can't help with your clinic question I'm afraid but hopefully one of the other girls can.
Meantime just wanted to say hello and welcome! 

Laura
x


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Laura.  Reading past posts, it seems like a lot of people use LWC with varying reports of how they find the service there.  Hope to start treatment in July, all being well, and the staff i've met so far at Bourn hall seem pretty open.  Now that it's all become a reality after years of thinking and a year of planning, i'm starting to get pretty anxious about the impending emotional upheaval....friends and family at the ready for lots of support, and I've told my manager at work who is very supportive about anytime I will need away from work. 
Francesca x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, LWC is one of the few clinics with plenty of sperm, so you'll find quite a few of us single girls there....

I think they're fine. I've never had any problems as such. The nurses are all lovely and generally speaking I've found the service pretty good - they're even getting to know my name now so I get a slightly more personal service (which is also a bad thing as it means I've been there too many times - and still no result!)

Probably rather late notice for you, but we're meeting up on Saturday in Stratford upon Avon (check out the thread) - you're welcome to come along if you want to meet some of us in person...

Fantastic that your manager at work knows and is supportive. I have 2 very supportive colleagues but have not told my line manager because I'm hoping for promotion in July and I don't want anything to affect his judgement on that (I see them as two different things, but I suspect he might be reluctant to promote someone who then announces she's off on maternity leave...)

Anyway, good luck with it all and feel free to dive in and post on any of the threads and get to know us all,
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome,

Can't really help with clinics I'm afraid except to say my sister had IVF at Bourn hall and was successful at her second attempt.


Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Francesca
Sorry can't help with clinics, having my treatment in Plymouth, but imported my sperm from Denmark.
Good luck and take care, you've come to the right place for support though.  This place is brilliant.
Take care


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hi Rachella,  
Don't know much about importing sperm (cost, practicalities etc) but from what I read online you would have to have an agreement with a clinic to import it to them - is this right?  How does importing sperm work in practice?
Francesca


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I used the European Sperm Bank and yes it can only be imported to a clinic.  You have to pay for a pregnancy slot up front which is £1000 then the sperm on top plus import fees.  I ordered ICI sperm which is slightly cheaper than IUI sperm as am going straight for IVF.  It was a painless experience and the first step I took was to email the clinic and ask for a list of UK approved donors.  Give me a shout if you need any info!  Now to kick start my eggs!
all the best
Rachel


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to our world Francesca and good luck with your journey x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

can't help used the Bridge in London but dodn't need DS, and I understand that they have DS available ask Ju as she is there and having IUI
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Francesca,

I'm yet another one who cannot help with the clinics, but wanted to say hello and welcome to FF. The women on here are great and offer the most invaluable support.

Lou-Ann x


----------

